# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Игры для праздников и развлечений

## Alena Aleksa

> Давайте играми тоже делиться, создавать копилку!


У меня есть  сборник игр 1938 года (нашла в инете). Буду выставлять игры потихоньку. Правда, там слова на каз.языке написаны по-русски, но казаховеды должны разобраться.

Сборник казахских национальных игр и развлечений
М. Гуннер, Комсомольское Издательство ЦЛ ЛКСМ Казахстана, г. Алма-Ата, 1938 г.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Игры с элементами сопротивления и борьбы

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Игры в зимнее время

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Конно-спортивные игры

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Атракционы

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

девчонки вот игры я беру на выпускной , может кому пригодятся. "Приготовь завтрак первоклашке" Выбираются мужчина и женщина ставятся рядом, крайние руки свободные, а которые близко можно связать ленточкой, а можно просто взяться под руку. перед ними стол, где есть все необходимое к бутербродам: масло, нож, сыр, колбаса, листики салата, батон или хлеб. можно рядом поставить бабушку и папу ну вообщем еще пару и кто быстрей и качественней приготовит, затем можно этими бутербродами накормить персонажа утренника, смещно очень.
И еще, я подрабатываю на взрослых праздниках и поэтому у меня есть пара огромных шорт-трусов ну очень большого размера, в них одевают мужчину или женщину в брюках, 2 команды, дети запихивают в эти шорты шары или же есть еще вариант: в одну штанину ребенок мальчик, в другую девочка и на счет три они стараются дотянуться до портфеля, которые стоят по бокам от играющих, тоже смешно получается. Удачи всем!

----------


## Гульназ

*элянчик!* 
вы скачали песни, которые есть на форуме? могу перевести то, что есть у вас. музыкальных как таковых игр на казахском нет(((  на форуме есть муз.разминка - хлоп-хлоп. есть перевод буги-вуги. 
остальные игры (подобие - гори, гори, ясно)  только с тюбетейкой.  
ИГРА "ЮРТА"  -  платки лежат на ковре - под музыку дети обегают вокруг своего платка, как музыка остановилась - подняли вверх за концы платки, посередине ребенок вытягивает руку, чтоб получилась юрта. получается на один платок - 5 детей.  кто быстрей построит юрту? надеюсь, понятно объяснила.  
ИГРА "АРҚАН ТАРТЫС" - перетягивание каната.
АУДАРЫСПАҚ - мальчики спинами стоят друг другу, за руки взялись(поправьте меня - не знаю, как сказать) и кто сильней? 
ҚЫЗ ҚУУ - (пятнашки) мальчик с камчой бежит за девочкой и должен ее поцеловать. 
ҚОЛ КУРЕС - казахский армреслинг )))))))))))))
АЛТЫН САҚА (с асыками - вряд ли вы в россии найдете)- как однажды дети у меня спросили - аа, это что казахский боулинг? :))) 


девочки, давайте поможем коллеге!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

_ИГРА СО СНЕЖИНКАМИ._
После танца снежинки остаются сидеть перед елкой. Дед Мороз говорит, что много снегу намело, нужно сходить за лопатой, снег убрать. Уходит из зала, снежинки прячутся за елку. Д.М. возвращается-снежинок нет.Удивляется, уходит, уносит лопату. Снежинки в это время возвращаются на место перед елкой. Игра повторяется 3-4 раза, пока Д.М. не вернется внезапно и решить "заморозить" снежинок. Те убегают на стульчики. 
Игра очень нравится и детям и родителям. Беру ее каждый год и всегда она проходит весело. 
*Еще одна веселая игра "В прятки".* Ее можно играть как с Д.М., так и с любым персонажем: Бабой Ягой, Лешим и т.п. Дети становятся "паровозиком" за Д.М. и двигаются за ним в том же направлении, куда он идет. Д.М.  долго "не замечает" детей, но потом резко оборачивается-дети убегают на стульчики.

----------


## Helenbird

Здравствуйте! Большое спасибо всем за ценнейший материал! Хочу тоже поделиться. Недавно проводила открытое занятие "Домбра - душа казахского народа", не могла найти подходящей физминутки, пришлось самой сочинять...детям понравилось! Надеюсь, кому нибудь пригодится

Моя физминутка «Мы играем на домбре»


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018), oksi7771 (10.03.2020)

----------


## Helenbird

А еще на день Астаны придумала подвижную игру "Наш Байтерек", на День Независимости тоже будем играть. Сейчас попытаюсь написать правила...

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2020)

----------


## Tauran

> Девочки! Здравствуйте  у кого есть  песня про зайчика на каз языке?


По моему это с нашего форума

"Зайка" Тепляковой. 
1. Зайка серенький сидит,
Он ушами шевелит.
Вот так, вот так
Он ушами шевелит.
2. Зайке холодно сидеть,
Надо лапочки погреть.
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп-хлоп
Надо лапочки погреть.
3. Зайке холодно стоять,
Надо зайке поскакать.
Прыг-скок, прыг-скок,
Надо зайке поскакать.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Недавно проводила открытое занятие "Домбра - душа казахского народа", не могла найти подходящей физминутки, пришлось самой сочинять...детям понравилось! Надеюсь, кому нибудь пригодится
> 
> Моя физминутка «Мы играем на домбре»


Отличная игра! Обязательно возьму на занятия! Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> А еще на день Астаны придумала подвижную игру "Наш Байтерек",


Спасибо! Замечательная игра!

----------


## Kseniyamay

1 куплет

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

І Қимылды ойындар

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

Айгөлек. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Спиридон

> А еще на день Астаны придумала подвижную игру "Наш Байтерек", на День Независимости тоже будем играть. Сейчас попытаюсь написать правила... На полу два обруча, внутри обручей лежат мячи (желательно желтого цвета). Вокруг каждого обруча встает команда по 6-10 человек, выбирается капитан. Звучит музыка, дети танцуют, двигаясь вокруг обруча или по залу. Как только музыка прекращается, капитан встает внутрь обруча и поднимает мяч вверх (Это шар Байтерека), остальные дети встают вокруг обруча, берутся за руки и поднимают руки вверх (это лучи Байтерека). Игра проходит живо, детям нравится, итоговая фигура действительно напоминает Байтерек. Надеюсь, понятно написала... Играйте на здоровье!


Вы умничка, мне такое даже в голову не пришло. обязательно возьму на ближайший праздник вашу игру. у нас сад называется "Байтерек"

----------


## Жазира

Дидактикалық ойындар.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Жазира

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## vasilchenko

> Мы играем на домбре, (Дети имитируют игру на домбре)
> Ти-ри-ри, те-ре-ре.
> Это корпус, (Показывают руками округлый корпус)
> это гриф – (Поднимают обе руки вверх, показывая длинный, тонкий гриф)
> Нежных звуков перелив. (Медленно пускают руки через стороны, играя пальчиками)
> Две звенящие струны (Хлопают во время слов на сильную долю 4 раза)
> Тень, тень. (Пальчиком «цепляют струну»)
> Нам для музыки даны (Хлопают во время слов на сильную долю 4 раза)
> Тень, тень. (Пальчиком «цепляют струну»)
> ...


Отличная физминутка! Спасибо!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

девочки очень рекомендую заглянуть сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137209   там столько отличных игр и сценок. не пожалеете.

----------


## stella z

> ИГРА "ЮРТА" - платки лежат на ковре - под музыку дети обегают вокруг своего платка, как музыка остановилась - подняли вверх за концы платки, посередине ребенок вытягивает руку, чтоб получилась юрта. получается на один платок - 5 детей. кто быстрей построит юрту? надеюсь, понятно объяснила.


а я использую другой вариант - платки лежат сложение по кругу, дети выполняют прямой галоп по большому кругу, на 2 часть муз. ПРОИЗВОЛЬНО строят юрту, так же, как у вас. но в этом варианте решается больше задач и цель можно взять другую .конечно, вариант сложнее, можно сначала использовать ваш, а потом мой (на другом занятии). а можно дополнить словами, как только дети построили юрту, говорить:
юрта, юрта, поднимись
куполом над нами расстелись.

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## stella z

мой вариант Байтерека
http://files.mail.ru/128E1FA15E274F1CADCB0C72ADD4BC4A
на первую часть скачут прямым галопом по залу, я произвольно даю большой мяч одному из детей, на вторую часть он останавливается и поднимает его вверх, все дети должны собраться вокруг и взявшись за руки, поднять их вверх (построить Байтерек). я забираю мяч и при повторе даю  другому ребенку. 
можно усложнить задачу, давать два мяча - Д и М. кто быстрее построит?

----------


## oxsana27

*Игра на 8 марта "Лебединое озеро для мам" в виде эстафеты* (для игры 6 ободков, 6 перьев) очень понравилось мамам
Проводила в прошлом году, участвовали  и мальчики и папы, было очень весело. *2 команды по 3 человека*
Первому игроку предстоит под музыку Чайковского «Лебединое озеро» в балетном танце доскакать до ориентира, и так же в танце вернуться за вторым участником. И уже вместе с ним, перекрестив руки и на носочках доскакать до ориентира, и возвратится назад за третьим участником.
На голову каждого участника можно сразу одеть по ободку с 1 пером
*и другой вариант* Первому игроку предстоит под музыку Чайковского «Лебединое озеро» в балетном танце доскакать до табуретки, взять там ободок и одеть, и так же в танце вернуться за вторым участником. И уже вместе с ним, перекрестив руки и на носочках доскакать до заветной табуретки одеть ободок и вернуться за третьим

*музыку  "Лебединое озеро для мам» брала в современной обработке*

----------


## calina

Девочки, кто сможет подсказать, как играть в игру "Молодая лошадь"?

----------


## Захарова Ольга

сегодня были на методическом смотрели Наурыз игра была про Наурыз коже   вырезанный из фанеры или крагиса "казан"  на подставке а на нём 7 кармашков прозрачных  , напротив картинки на столе с ингредиентами и не только . нужно выбрать нужное и вставить картинки в кармашки. Очень здорово прошло.

----------


## ольга-rostov

> Девочки, кто сможет подсказать, как играть в игру "Молодая лошадь"?


Это не игра "Молодая лошадь", а игра типа "байга" на фитболах под песенку "мол лош"

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, наверное припозднилась с *игрой на 1 мая. Молдавская "Лиса и садовник"* Идёт весело, благодаря музыке. 1 фрагмент- дети идут по кругу, взявшись за руки, согнутые в локтях , кисти рук вверх, приставной пружинящий шаг.Лиса идёт противоходом внутри круга. После  2 фраз остановиться. Диалог лисы и садовника, который стоит вне круга: -Эй, лиса, что ты в моём саду делаешь?"; -Яблочки кушаю!   -Кто тебе разрешил?   -Никто не разрешал!   -Вот я тебя догоню!. Далее 2 фрагмент музыки. Лиса убегает через воротики из поднятых рук детей, стоящих в кругу. Садовник догоняет, стараясь схватить за хвост. А хвостик-то на прищепочке у лисы держится и спадает легко. Далее лиса и садовник выбирают себе замену. -Писала долго, но игра весёленькая.http://yadi.sk/d/Lq1H-sLe4Drb9

----------

calina (20.04.2016), lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## Елена Апполонова

КАЗАХСКИЕ ИГРЫ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ

Казахская детская игра - Ястребы и ласточки (Жапактар жане карлыгаш)
Это игра на скорость реакции и на быстроту бега. Участвовать в ней могут неограниченное число человек. Дети разделяются на две равные команды. Одна команда - ласточки, другая - ястребы. И определяется один ведущий. Обе команды стают в две шеренги спиной друг к другу. Ведущий проходя мимо шеренг громко выкрикивает либо "Лас" либо "Яс". Пока название команды не будет названо полностью двигаться нельзя. Как только одно из названий команды будет произнесено ведущим "Ласточки" или "Ястребы", то команда, чье название было произнесено начинает догонять участников другой команды, те в свою очередь бросаются врассыпную и страются убежать за отмеченную территорию. Тех кого поймали становится членом ловящей команды. И игру можно начинать снова. По результатам нескольких игр можно определить победителей. 
Казахская игра для детей - Белая кость (Ак суек)
Белая кость или Ак суек - это очень веселая казахская деткая игра. Принимать участие в Ак суек может неограниченное число участников. По условиям игры определяется один ведущий, который держит в руках белую кость (кость можно заменить и другим атрибутом, таким как кегля или мяч). Остальные дети встают в ряд лицом к ведущему. Ведущий кидает кость вперед, как можно дальше за шеренгу, приговаривая: "Белая кость — знак счастья, ключ, лети до луны, до белых снежных вершин! Находчив и счастлив тот, кто тебя в миг найдет!". Участники в это время не имеют права оборачиваться или оглядываться, чтобы не видеть в каком точно направлении полетела кость. По команде ведущего, которая звучит так:"Ищите кость — найдете счастье скорей! А найдет его тот, кто быстрей и ловчей!",- дети разбегаются в поисках кости. Победит тот, кто быстрее всего отыщет кость и принесет ее ведущему. Если в момент, когда нашедший кость бежит к ведущему, его настигает кто нибудь из участников игры и успевает коснуться его, то догнанный игрок должен передать кость догнавшему его игроку. Хитрость игры заключается в том, что тот, кто нашел кость первым должен постараться не выдать себя, чтобы никто из участников не кинулся его догонять. Например он может крикнуть, что кость найдена другим игроком и с разочарованным видом пойти к ведущему, а пока игроки поймавшись на уловку кинутся за указанным игроком, кость будет незаметно передана ведущему. Победитель имеет право загадать желание, чтобы проигравшая группа или кто-нибудь из участников игры, например, спел для него песню. 
Казахская детская игра - Платок с узелком (Орамал)
Платок с узелком (Орамал) - это замечательная казахская деткая игра на выносливость и быстроту реакции. Участвовать в этой игре может неограниченное число детей, но не менее 5-6 человек. Для начала определяется водящий, который выбирает одного из участников и передает ему завязанный в узел платок. Затем участники встают в круг, а водящий в центр этого круга. Участники начинают кружить хоровод вокруг водящего. После сигнала "Стоп" выкрикиваемого водящим, участники разбегаются в разные стороны. Задача водящего поймать участника с платком, причем участник с платком может на бегу передать платок другому участнику. Как только участник в чьих руках платок будет пойман, он должен исполнить для всех песню или рассказать стих, также он автоматически становится водящим и игра начинается заново.

Казахская игра для детей - Цыплята (Балапандар)
Цыплята (Балапандар) - это веселая казахская игра для детей, хорошо подходящая дл группы детей от 15 человек и больше. по условиям игры участники разбиваются на три группы и с помощью считалки определяют три коршуна и три квочки, остальные участники будут цыплятами. Три группы цыплят, возглавляемых квочками движутся держась друг за друга и за квочек, которые возглавляют каждую из цепочек. при этом цыплята поют песню: "Дружно держимся за друга, здесь, в колонне: друг — подруга! Мы все смелые ребята. Развеселые цыплята! Нам не страшен хищный коршун. С нами наша мать! Мы идем с ней погулять, чудеса повидать!" Квочки движутся по замысловатой траектории, а коршуны ждут, как только кто-нибудь из участников цепи случайно отцепится, в этот момент, если коршун успеет задеть его ладонью, значит цыпленок пойман. Разорвавшаяся цепочка стремится успеть соединиться, иначе пока она разъединена, всех кого успеет задеть коршун будут пойманы. При этом квочка может защищать цыплят. Если в момент нападения коршуна, квочка успеет задеть его ладонью, коршун считается выбывшим из игры. 
Казахская детская игра - Есть идея! (Такия тастамак!)
Такия тастамак (есть идея) - это очень веселая казахская детская игра, подходящая как для не очень большого количества детей, так и для довольно большой группы. Для начала определяется один ведущий, который объявляет всем: "Есть идея!" (Такия тастамак!). "Присядем в кужок," - заговорщицким тонов говорит ведущий, а все при этом садтся в круг. Ведущий идет вокруг круга и говорит: "Неспеша, неторопливо обойду я круг. В это время незаметно тюбетейку подложу кому-нибудь. Если не заметишь ее, тебя я ею же и побью. И тебе придется начинать игру." При этом старается незаметно положить сзади кого-нибудь из сидящих тюбетейку. Как только круг будет обойден и текст произнесен, дети начинают искать сзади себя тюбетейку, и тот кто ее найдет должен как можно скорее догнать ведущего и надеть ему на голову тюбетейку, а если не догонит, то ведущий должен тюбетейкой слегка шдепнуть игрока, догоняя его. Так они бегают один круг. Круг условно начинается и заканчивается на месте догоняющего. 
Казахская игра для детей - Ауэ-таяк
Ауэ-таяк - это казахская игра для детей на меткость. В игре может участвовать как двое детей, так и небольшая группа, тогда игра превратится в настоящее соревнование меткости и ловкости. По условиям игры выходят двое, каждый берет по гладкой палке длиной около 80 сантиметров и шириной 2-3 сантиметра. Первый кидает палку вперед и вверх, а второй отойдя от первого на расстояние 3-4 метров пытается кинув свою палку сбить летящую палку соперника. Так участники по очереди пытаются сбивать палки друг друга, и в итоге побеждает тот, кто сбил больше палок. 
Казахская детская игра - Айгулек
Айгулек - это казахская детская игра, хорошо подходящая для небольшой группы детей. Для игры дети разделяются на две команды и расходятся в стороны на 10-15 метров. Каждая команда встает в шеренгу крепко взявшись за руки и лицом к команде противника. Первая команда кричит: "Цепи раскуйте!" А вторая команда отвечает: "Кого?" Тогда первая команда называет игрока, который должен попробовать порвать цепь. Тот кого назвали, должен разбежаться и попробовать разорвать цепочку предыдущей команды. Если ему это удается, то он забирает любого игрока этой команды к себе в команду, если же не удается - остается в команде противника.

Казахская игра для детей - Алармаж 
Алармаж - веселая казахская игра для детей, играть в которую можно как совсем небольшой группой около 5 человек, так и большой - до 20 человек. В некоторых источниках эта игра называется иначе - волки и овцы. Согласно условий игры, определяется водящий, который встает лицом к группе. Все члены группы тем времнем становятся в ряд друг за другом и держат друг друга за пояс. По сигналу или на счет "раз, два, три" игра начинается и водящий забегая то с одной , то с другой стороны группы пытается догнать игрока, стоящего последнего в цепи. Если ему это удается то водящий становится первым в цепи, а пойманый игрок - водящим. 
Казахская игра для детей - Кара-сиир
Кара-сиир - это казахская игра для детей, в которой может принимать участие как небольшое число детей, так и довольно большая группа. согласно условиям игры, намечается центр игры из которого водящий убегает и пытается скрыться, положив рядом с местом своего укрытия шапку или какой-нибудь другой личный предмет, а другие участники игры должны попытаться его найти, схватить шапку и успеть принести ее условному руководителю. Водящий при этом должен всячески защитить шапку от захвата. 
Казахская детская игра - Соккуртеке
Соккуртеке - казахская детская игра, в которой может принимать участие, как небольшая группа детей (окло 10 человек), так и довольно большая (до 40 человек). Согласно правилам игры участники становятся в круг, взявшись за руки, три - четыре человека при этом находятся внутри круга, одному из них завязывают глаза. Трое находящиеся в кругу поочередно прикасаются к игроку с завязанными глазами, подходя к нему с разных сторон, а он при этом пытается угадать кто к нему прикоснулся. Если угадывает, то опознанному завязывают глаза и игра продолжается. Если же игрок с завязанными глазами ловит кого-нибудь из игроков, стоящих в кругу, то не отгадывая, кого поймал, он снимает с себя повязку и завязывает глаза пойманому. 
Казахская детская игра - Балтам тап
Балтам тап - это очень веселая казахская детская игра. Для игры необходимо около 20-30 человек. Все участники встают в круг в плотное кольцо. Определяют одного водящего, который находится внутри круга. Участники стоящие в кругу держат руки за спиной и передают друг другу какой нибудь небольшой предмет, например мячик или кеглю. Игрок находящийся внутри круга пытается угадать, у кого из участников находится предмет, как только он угадывает, тот у кого оказался предмет встает в круг и игра продолжается. 
Казахская игра для детей - Тумалак-Агаш (Деревянный шар)
Для такой казахской игры для детей, как Тумалак -Агаш достаточно двух человек. В земле выкапывается небольшая ямка лунка. Двое участников берут по небольшой палке и шарик для игры. Один участник пытается палкой загнать шар в лунку, а второй участник пытается палкой преградить путь и помешать этому. После того, как шар оказывается в лунке роли меняются местами.

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Игры на музыкальных занятиях
С малышами  

"Веселись, детвора."
1.Веселись, детвора,
Поиграть пришла пора.
Веселись детвора 
Поиграть пришла пора.

Как мяучит кисонька?
Мяу, мяу, мяу 
А как лает жученька?
Гав-гав-гав 
Как мычит коровушка?
Му-му-му (рожки показывают)
А как свинка хрюкает?
Хрю-хрю-хрю (покрутить хвостиком)

2.Веселись, детвора,
Продолжается игра.
Веселись детвора 
Продолжается игра

Как лягушки квакают?
Ква-ква-ква (пальцы растопырить, ножки согнуть)
А утята крякают?
Кря-кря-кря (руки вниз - в стороны)
Воробьи чирикают?
Чик-чирик (ручки как клювики)
По дорожке прыгают
Прыг-прыг-прыг(подпрыгивают на месте).
*************************************************************************
Очень удобно использоывать на любом празднике. Она называется "Ниже-ниже". Слова поются на мелодию польки. Дети стоят в кругу держась за руки и поют.
Ниже-ниже-ниже-ниже, - (постепенно приседают)
Ниже-ниже-хлоп-хлоп-хлоп. - (на хлоп... - хлопают)
Выше-выше-выше-выше- -( Постепенно поднимаются )
Выше-выше- хлоп-хлоп-хлоп. (по тексту)
уже-уже-уже-уже, (идут в круг, держась за руки)
Уже- уже, топ-топ-топ. (топают)
шире-шире-шире-шире, (расходятся и топают в конце)
Шире- шире, топ-топ-топ.
(Далее игра повторяется заново но чуть сдвинутом темпе. И третий раз она поётся и играется очень быстро.) 
Дядя Трифон (поется и водится хоровод вокруг дяди Трифона)

Как у дяди Трифона было семеро детей
Было семеро детей, было семь сыновей
Они не пили, ни ели, друг на друга все глядели
они делали вот так. (Хором спашивают: "А как?")
дядя Трифон показывает движение, все повторяют.

Игра "Сапожник" (тоже поется) - сапожник в кругу, дети вокруг ведут хоровод.

Сапожник: - Дети, дети, вы куда идете?
Дети: - Ой, сапожник, мы идем на площадь.
Сапожник: - Дети, дети, сапоги порвете
Дети: - Ой, сапожник, ты нам залатаешь.
Сапожник: - Дети, дети, кто же мне заплатит?
Дети: - Ой, сапожник, тот, кого поймаешь. (убегают от сапожника)

"Часы" (дети идут по кругу друг за другом и поют)

Есть часы во всех домах тик-так, тик-так (руки - стрелки часов)
Стрелки ходят на часах тик-так, тик-так
Понимать их все должны тик-так, тик-так
Ведь для всех они важны тик-так, тик-так.
(После этого все останавливаются и слушают "часы" - на пианино звучат "удары часов" бом-бом-бом (3раза = три часа) все делятся на группы по три человека. Проверяют все правильно услышали часы или нет. Игра начинается снова. (два часа, пять часов,..)

Игра "Колокольчик"

С колокольчиком гуляю динь-динь-динь! (ребенок ходит внутри круга и звенит в колокольчик)
С колокольчиком играю Динь-динь-динь.
Позвеню и покружусь, всем ребятам покажусь! (кружится)
Колокольчик звонкий мой, кто пойдет гулять с тобой? (останавливается между двумя детьми, дети должны быстро бежать за кругом друг от друга, кто вперед вернется на свое место и возьмет колокольчик)

Игра продолжается.
*********************************************************************************
(идут хороводом)
Кака у дяди Якова
Было семеро детей
Было семеро детей, было семь сыновей (останавливаются)
Вот с такими глазами (показывают)
Вот с такими ушами (изображают)
Вот с такой головой (изображают)
Вот с такой бородой (показывают длинную, до пола бороду)
Они не пили не ели (хлопают)
Друг на друга все глядели (переглядываются)
Разом сделали вот так:
Здесь каждый ребенок что-нибудь делает, ведущий (он во время пения ходил внутри круга, изображая дядю Якова) выбирает лучшего. Другой вариант - Дядя Яков показывает, а остальные повторяют, ведущий выбирает лучшего. Тот в свою очередь становится дядей.
Попробуйте, детям очень нравится. 
********************************************************************************

----------


## Елена Апполонова

http://muzruk.net/2013/02/mamochke-s...bko/#more-4371  МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ПЕСНИ-ИГРЫ

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/4E6427ADB0A2418AAEB6336910DA0F17
подвижная игра байтерек

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/9FA398028C404F99BCF4B28C8BDF856F

мы мороза не боимся

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/4FB8DB1AFC5742388B27CFA09446F58A

танцевальные игры с приложением

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/08AC87927B6A44B4B4C143F159B38C26
танец с хлопками

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/B7723C0341B14E129E47CE45E42EF914
игра мороз

----------


## margolov

nriev 81, пожалуйста, обновите ссылочки на предыдущие ваши 5 игр. Если возможно загрузите в Ядекс.Диске. Очень удобно хранить и скачивать. Спасибо!

----------


## margolov

Игры на Наурыз.

http://yadi.sk/d/kLJAYqSc8IA60

----------

flag (29.01.2021)

----------


## margolov

Еще игры. Думаю пригодиться.

http://yadi.sk/d/CX0ogk-E8IADa

----------

flag (29.01.2021), oksi7771 (26.01.2019)

----------


## stella z

в этом году беру сценарий "Путешествие на джайляу" . Сделала игрульку, как мы путешествуем. Может, кому понравится - можно использовать просто как игру-путешествие.
http://yadi.sk/d/y3AqA1qvKNwqM

----------


## Helenbird

Авторская физминутка про Казахстан.Может, на 1 мая пригодится...

Казахстан – моя страна (разводят руки в стороны, как бы показывая на просторы)
Птицам с высоты видна! (руки имитируют движение крыльев птицы)
Там акын с домброй сидит, (имитация игры на домбре)
Там на лошади джигит. (руки впереди, кулачки сжаты – держимся за уздечку и немного  приседаем, изображая скачку)
А в ауле угощают              (разводят руки в стороны поочередно)
Гостя очень вкусным чаем (соединяют ладошки рук, изображая пиалу)
Баурсаки там  пекут, («лепим» ладошками баурсак)
И ковры для юрты ткут. (левая ладонь раскрыта – это ковер,  а правой рукой имитируем  вышивание)
Сбызгы в степи поет, («играем» на дудочке)
Солнце над страной встает! (Поднимаем руки вверх, ладони раскрыты)
Дарит каждому из нас (показываем пальчиком, как бы считая каждого ребенка)
Лучик золотой сейчас! (беремся за руки и поднимаем их вверх)

----------


## лариса 25

> Авторская физминутка про Казахстан.Может, на 1 мая пригодится...
> 
> Казахстан – моя страна (разводят руки в стороны, как бы показывая на просторы)
> Птицам с высоты видна! (руки имитируют движение крыльев птицы)
> Там акын с домброй сидит, (имитация игры на домбре)
> Там на лошади джигит. (руки впереди, кулачки сжаты – держимся за уздечку и немного  приседаем, изображая скачку)
> А в ауле угощают              (разводят руки в стороны поочередно)
> Гостя очень вкусным чаем (соединяют ладошки рук, изображая пиалу)
> Баурсаки там  пекут, («лепим» ладошками баурсак)
> ...


Очен интересная и актуальная физминутка. Спасибо!

----------

lenik (09.11.2018)

----------


## Лидия 13

Девочки хочу предложить на 1 мая узбекскую игру:"Чапан-куль"
В этой веселой узбекской на родной игре можно одновременно занять 15—20 и больше человек. Все участники садятся на корточки. для игры нужен цветной халат «чапан» (отсюда и название игры). Если же халата нет, можно использовать мяч в цветной матерчатой оболочке. Это также придает игре красочность и сохраняет все элементы забавного состязания.
Игра заключается в следующем: халат или мяч быстро передается по рукам внутри круга сидящих, а водящий, бегая по внешней стороне круга, старается поймать игрока в тот момент. когда он не успел еще передать «чапан» соседу. Играющие стараются как можно быстрее передавать и принимать «чапан». Как только игрок с «чапаном» пойман, он становится на место водящего, а водящий садится в круг, и «чапан снова начинает быстро переходить из рук в руки.
Игра развивает ловкость, находчивость, вселяет бодрость, веселье.

----------

calina (20.04.2016)

----------


## Лидия 13

Да! лариса 25 ! Очень интересная игра, спасибо!

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Девочки, это музыкально-дидактические игры на казахском и русском языках   

http://files.mail.ru/8D74C426E1A74D7C831D492E3F19BE7C

----------

айнур (05.11.2016)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Еще нашла на казахском языке игры

http://files.mail.ru/09A334DB5D4D46AE85583895B369CB5B

----------


## света73

> Игра на 8 марта "Лебединое озеро для мам" в виде эстафеты


СПАСИБО ЗА ИДЕЙКУ ИГРЫ

----------

